#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Types of wood - translation

## somtamslap

I've just been pottering around a garden centre mingling with a bunch of Burmese labourers..I know how to choose my company..and needed to know the type of wood that they were using to build a certain type of sala...

One of them was _mai daeng_ - ok easy, know that one, but the other was _mai sak_ which I've never heard of. I asked the labourer to spell it for me and he rattled off ไม้ ส้ก. I think he's got it wrong as Google translate offers 'social and wood' when I feed it in.

Any clue?

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've just been pottering around a garden centre


Are you taking the piss?

----------


## somtamslap

> Are you taking the piss?


 I'm actually rather partial to a bit of pottering.

I quite like 'chores' too.

----------


## BugginOut

It may be compressed, layered wood or planks.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I quite like 'chores' too.


And you have an acting career behind you; wanna play a body double? Immediate vacancy, good rates of pay...

----------


## somtamslap

> wanna play a body double? Immediate vacancy, *good rates* of pay...


  Essentially I'll be getting beaten up, possibly to the point of dismemberment or even mudered with a fucking meat cleaver, so I'm going to be wanting a substancial amount of wonger.








> It may be compressed, layered wood or planks.


 I'll stick a pick up in a min - the visual should help.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I'm actually rather partial to a bit of pottering. I quite like 'chores' too.


5 letters.
Starts with a p and ends with nce.

----------


## tango

_mai sak = teakwood
_

----------


## somtamslap

> mai sak = teakwood


  :mid:  Cheers..






> Starts with a p and ends with nce.


 Pence? Don't use my street name on here withnall, I might have to clip everyone on the forum if they catch wind of my game.

----------


## Bettyboo

> wanna play a body double? Immediate vacancy, *good rates* of pay...


MrSlaps: "Essentially I'll be getting beaten up, possibly to the point of dismemberment or even mudered with a fucking meat cleaver, so I'm going to be wanting a substancial amount of wonger."


BB: "Sorry, turned out to be an easier part to play than initially thought, so no need for a body double."  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Here's a list for yer Slap ,hope this help ,especially the next time you want to get wood with Mrs Slap .  :Smile: 

List of wood kinds / Thai names:

Mai sisiet nua =Mimosa  (Acacia catechu) 
Mai makha = Black rosewood or Monkey Pod Tree (Afzelia xylocarpa) 
Gaang luang = Persian Silk Tree (Albizia chinensis) 
Mai krabak yai = Korth. (Anisoptera costata) 
Mai saake =  Breadfruit (Artocarpus communis) 
Mai kanun = Jackfruit (Artocarpus heterophyllus) 
Mai ngiu = Cotton Tree (Bombax ceiba) 
Mai chayapruek = Laburnum (Cassia fistula) 
Mai ma prao = Coconut (Cocos nucifera) 
Mai daang = Rosewood (Dalbergia parviflora) 
Mai ma klua = Ebony(Diospyros mollis) 
Mai yang = Indian ash (Dipterocarpus) 
Mai yukalip = Eucalyptus (Eucalyptus sp) 
Mai ni krot = Fig Tree (Ficus bengalensis) 
Mai dton bo = Sacred Fig or Bo Tree(Ficus religiosa) 
Mai para =  Pará Rubber Tree (Hevea brasiliensis) 
Mai takhien = White Thingan (Hopea odorata) 
Mai tong bung = Tualang  (Koompassia excelsa) 
Mai ma muang = Mango (Mangifera caloneura) 
Mai champa = Magnolia(Michelia champaca) 
Mai dton son = Pine (Pinus kesiya, merkusii) 
Mai pradu = New Guinea Rosewood or Narra Wood (Pterocarpus indicus) 
Mai ching chun = Siamese Rosewood (Pterocarpus macrocarpus) 
Mai gong gang = Mangrove (Rhizophora mucronata) 
Mai cham churee -Rain tree  (Samanea samana) 
Mai daang = Taengwood 'Balau' (Shorea obtusa) 
Mai rang =  Red Lauan (Shorea siamensis) 
Mai gong gang = Mangrove(Sonneratia sp) 
Mai makam = Tamarind (Tamarindus indica) 
Mai sak = Teak (Tectona grandis) 
Mai daeng = Burma Ironwood(Xylia xylocarpa)

PS... I can't guarantee this is 100% correct but it's close  :Beerchug:

----------


## whittler

Is there a place in Rayong, or Pattaya where I can purchase some of these woods.
whittler

----------


## whittler

> Is there a place in Rayong, or Pattaya where I can purchase some of these woods.
> whittler


I was a little vague, in my post. I want to make about 3 walking sticks. I will need
a, 2, inch x 2, inch, x 4, foot piece of wood. I don't know how rare these woods.
but I ould like, a piece of teak, rosewood, black rosewood, or red lauan.

Thanks,

whittler

----------

